# Jenna Update?



## Tames D (May 4, 2012)

Has anyone heard how Jenna's surgery went? I believe it's been a week now, and I really hope she's ok.


----------



## Gemini (May 4, 2012)

Haven't heard, but really didn't expect to yet. It's a major recovery in progress. Just keeping sending positive thoughts her way and maybe say a prayer. Somehow I think, she'll know.


----------



## seasoned (May 4, 2012)

Just a thought, but, if you get a chance send her a PM. I'm sure some time down the road it will brighten up her day.


----------



## Sukerkin (May 4, 2012)

Quite so, my compatriots.  The dear lass will be recovering for quite a while after such an operation, so it might be some time yet before she can lay our concerns to rest.


----------



## Tames D (May 4, 2012)

Sukerkin said:


> Quite so, my compatriots. The dear lass will be recovering for quite a while after such an operation, so it might be some time yet before she can lay our concerns to rest.



Absolutely. But I guess I was hoping someone on the board knows her personally, and has some info from her family.


----------



## Sukerkin (May 4, 2012)

Sadly, no.  If I was in such a position, rest assured that I would pass on anything that I had heard; for I know that we all love Jenna's kind and open nature and are wishing that we knew whether she was past her danger point or not.


----------



## Chris Parker (May 5, 2012)

If you send a PM, her flatmate is monitoring her email, and will see it to pass it on. I'm not sure about getting a quick reply, though... At present, I'm going with the "no news is good news" thing. Knowing her flatmate (and Jenna herself), if something had gone badly, there would have been some communication. As there hasn't been, I'd say she's recovering, and give her a month before she comes back just to say she's fine, then another few months before she's back properly.

It was a hell of an operation.


----------



## oftheherd1 (May 5, 2012)

I also hope the operation was a success and that she is recovering well.  She remains in my prayers.


----------



## Chris Parker (May 9, 2012)

Just a short message to say that Jenna has sent word that the is recovering from her operation, and resting as per orders. She is trying to answer the messages that she has received, and appreciates them all, but might not get to each straight away.


----------



## Jenna (May 9, 2012)

eeek there is a thread with my name in it... Ah y ou are all lovely dearhearts I do not know quite what to say or how to say than k you about all this fuss you have made me happycry and that is silly!!!.. it is lovely to be thought of and I am worrying about you all too.. only most of you lazy bones need to clear space in your mailboxes for me to thank you properly!!!!I am perfectly fine it is no big deal orworse than anything you have all done and if you are intrested I have been inplanted witha defib device though it is hardly noticeable I promise and I am very glad to finally receive an instruction booklet for a part of my body as I do not think I came with one originally ha. yes they explained that I can now be switched off completely with strong magnets haha so these are my kryptonite so I have been looking advice off the Iron man forums on how he kkeeps safe from emp pulses haha.. do I need to wear a plastic suit or lead casing or something?? I do not knowI do not think lead is my colour ha.. and according to instructions I am sposd to contact my physician if it kicks in and gives me a jolt during "intimacy or other activities" only I am not certain what other actvities that is refering to and whethr I would want to mention to a physician  Having an inplant I have to tell you that I will be siding with the Borg come First Contact and as such am getting a urge to assimilate everybody though I am promised this technologyin me cannot open wormholes still if John Conner has taught me anything it is that biomechanicals is the future and you 'normal' humans your time has come mwahahaha etc..  I am perfectly fine besides a disconnected in the head and you are all lovely people for asking and thank you all for your kindheaerted thoughts and courtesy I love you all squeezy hugs, and here is a smile from me wrapped up in a song for you becasue you are all sweet people in your own supertuff ways I mean Jxoxoxxoxoxox


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 9, 2012)

Welcome back, Jenna, and I'm glad things seem to be going well for you post-implant.

I've seen a lot of people with the implanted defibs. One gentleman told me that his had gone off during sex once. According to him, the woman asked if he could make it do that again...

Another fellow told me that his had nearly killed him once. Seems he was sitting next to a burly fellow at a bar when it went off, causing him to make something of a mess on the other man with his drink...


----------



## Sukerkin (May 9, 2012)

One of my close friends has such a device and, other than having to have the battery replaced once, it has served him well - so I still have him as a friend .

So very happy to hear you in these halls once more, my dear friend :gentle hugs:


----------



## K-man (May 9, 2012)

Yes, welcome back. Some of the guys were getting up to quite a bit of mischief while you were away. Great to hear things went well.


----------



## Steve (May 9, 2012)

Jenna said:


> eeek there is a thread with my name in it... Ah y ou are all lovely dearhearts I do not know quite what to say or how to say than k you about all this fuss you have made me happycry and that is silly!!!.. it is lovely to be thought of and I am worrying about you all too.. only most of you lazy bones need to clear space in your mailboxes for me to thank you properly!!!!I am perfectly fine it is no big deal orworse than anything you have all done and if you are intrested I have been inplanted witha defib device though it is hardly noticeable I promise and I am very glad to finally receive an instruction booklet for a part of my body as I do not think I came with one originally ha. yes they explained that I can now be switched off completely with strong magnets haha so these are my kryptonite so I have been looking advice off the Iron man forums on how he kkeeps safe from emp pulses haha.. do I need to wear a plastic suit or lead casing or something?? I do not knowI do not think lead is my colour ha.. and according to instructions I am sposd to contact my physician if it kicks in and gives me a jolt during "intimacy or other activities" only I am not certain what other actvities that is refering to and whethr I would want to mention to a physician  Having an inplant I have to tell you that I will be siding with the Borg come First Contact and as such am getting a urge to assimilate everybody though I am promised this technologyin me cannot open wormholes still if John Conner has taught me anything it is that biomechanicals is the future and you 'normal' humans your time has come mwahahaha etc..  I am perfectly fine besides a disconnected in the head and you are all lovely people for asking and thank you all for your kindheaerted thoughts and courtesy I love you all squeezy hugs, and here is a smile from me wrapped up in a song for you becasue you are all sweet people in your own supertuff ways I mean Jxoxoxxoxoxox


yay!  You're back and now you're a cyborg!


----------



## Gemini (May 9, 2012)

Steve said:


> yay!  You're back and now you're a cyborg!


and a funny one too. I don't remember a cyborg with jokes. :uhyeah:


----------



## WC_lun (May 9, 2012)

Welcome back, Jenna!  

I've actually got a pacemaker/defib device.  99.9% of the time I don't even notice it. When I do notice it, it is because it is doing its' job.   

When I got mine, the docs added shooting a shotgun and pulling a compound bow to that list.  I thought that no big deal since I hadn't done either in ages.  Then my 10 year old nephew gets a compound bow for his birthday and wants uncle to show him how to shoot it.  Murphy's Law again.  I think I want to kick Murphy in the crotch 

Suckiest thing about the implant is you have to get the pat down any time you fly.  I'd swear TSA switches to the old grumpy officer everytime it is my turn.  

Glad to hear you are on the road to recovery!


----------



## Tames D (May 9, 2012)

Welcome back Jenna. Thank you for the sweet PM. Good to know your ok.


----------



## shesulsa (May 9, 2012)

:sp34::s440:_*Jenna's back!!!*_:s440::sp26:


:s579:[yt]3GwjfUFyY6M&ob[/yt]      :sp89:
​


----------



## Jenna (May 9, 2012)

music video? ha you are playing me at my own game well we would just see bout that..

I do not care if it is soft.. from the heart I promise..

[yt]bOqyygAQSX0[/yt]

so ok no more posts after this  I love you all very much and b ut I do not suit Angelina celebrity shades so everybody sshhhh.. back to business before the boss come.. sshhhhh...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 10, 2012)

Welcome back Jenna!  We are so happy that you are feeling better!


----------



## Ironcrane (May 10, 2012)

Jenna is back.






Time to start running.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (May 11, 2012)

Welcome back, Jenna!


----------



## frank raud (May 11, 2012)

Welcome back! Glad everything went well.


----------



## Gentle Fist (May 11, 2012)

Good to hear you are ok.


----------



## stickarts (May 12, 2012)

Welcome back Jenna!


----------

